# Swim ladders on transom



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm debating on installing a swim ladder on the transom of my Merit 25. Preferably one of the telescoping 3 step SS models that you can swing up out of the way. Anyone have one of these? How did you affix it to the transom and how is it working out for you? My out board is dead center in the back so the ladder would be off to one side. I guess most have a swim platform they attach their's to.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|10391|299235&id=147461&cartId=657958

here's the ladder.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

zz,
I think the one you've selected has mounting brackets designed to mount on a horizontal surface, such as a swim platform. It then folds up and over, 180 degrees to lay flat on the platform.

For vertical mount applications, such as your boat's transom, you might be better served with a unit similar to this one:










Or, even this, if space allows:










The advantage of the above unit is, stainless keyed clips are secured to the transom, allowing for easy removal of the folding ladder. It is then stowed out of the way in your lazzerette, when not in use.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh. Where can I find that one?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Unless everyone using the ladder is extremely fit, or light weight, I'd stress getting the maximum number of rungs underwater as possible. This could mean installing a ladder that folds up to the point that the bottom of the ladder is in line with your pushpit top rail when retracted..

Also, given the smallish size of your boat I'd mount it permanently - for two reasons: It's instantly deployable in case of an MOB; and it avoids having to find a place to store it when not in use.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We have a permanent, folding stern ladder, but our aft deck/cockpit is very high off the water - making boarding the dinghy a challenge when hauling stuff up and down.

I found a 5-rung ladder at West Marine which can be clipped to toerail mounts on either side of our boat, adjacent to each pilothouse door.








Clips allow for easy removal - removed ladder fits nicely in a pilothouse storage locker.








Defender for some reason didn't carry anything as nicely made as the WM model - so bit the bullet. It's been great, and we never use the stern ladder anymore, except when taking a quick swim.

This shot gives a sense for how high the stern ladder is:


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Here's something I'd like to do. 
http://www.quietboating.com/ladder.jpg
http://www.quietboating.com/ladder_2.jpg
I'd like to mount mine lower (as low as possible) and use 3 to 4 steps to get it lower in the water. I've used those "one step" ladders before and the first step is chest high when you're in the water. (easy for me being young and in shape, but others might have issues).

And I totally agree with Faster. I'm very limited on the storage space of the boat, so it will be permanent on the transom. I guess my question is rather about the installation. I don't see why I couldn't mount the first ladder I posted in a vertical position even though it was designed for a horizontal installation. Seems to me that the ladder would just swing down ~180* instead of ~270* into the water.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW TB. You're not kidding.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah . . . eight rungs needed at the stern ladder.

I'd be very concerned with fasteners subjected to excessive shear in a horizontal installation . . . but I'm a big guy. Make certain you use through-bolts with large stainless washers as backing plates.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would highly recommend using a metal backing plate, preferably stainless steel, to spread the load of the ladder over a fairly large area of the transom. The forces on a swim ladder are pretty high. BTW, I'd second mounting it permanently as well as getting the most rungs you can. If the ladder doesn't extend far enough into the water, getting aboard using it is going to be very difficult.

Also, one that has standoffs, that keep the ladder rungs a few inches from the hull are better than ones that don't have standoffs. If the ladder is flush against the hull, it is very difficult to use.

BTW, most boats don't have quite as much freeboard as TB's..


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Yeah . . . eight rungs needed at the stern ladder.
> 
> I'd be very concerned with fasteners subjected to excessive shear in a horizontal installation . . . but I'm a big guy. Make certain you use through-bolts with large stainless washers as backing plates.


Ah, I see you're point. Do they just provide screws to install those? I was planning on using much larger hardware. I'll be sure to include backing plates as well. Thanks.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I meant to say the fasteners are weaker when they are in a horizontal installation, since the bolt will be 1/4" to 3/8" diameter max. The ladder's mounting plate is vertical.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Another point to consider before purchase -- Best to get a ladder which has flat surfaces to step on - Starboard is better than wood because it needs no varnish. I may be a "Tenderfoot" but round steel ladder rungs hurt when I have been swimming and am shoeless.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I bought mine at West Marine, and had it modified to reduce weight.

It is also one of the few that you can completely remove from the boat, and I have two fast release pins as axis. I drilled a hole to release water when upside down. I am very happy, its strong and the steps are ergonomic. Highly recommended.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

For a toe-rail mounted ladder, I like this one from Mystic Marine Stainless (except they aren't cheap$$):

http://www.mysticstainless.com/page2.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Way too complicated and way too expensive. Simpler is generally better, especially in a saltwater environment.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice JP, and I agree with SD that simple is best.

However, if you've got the means to have one custom fabricated - why not go all out? A fellow Nauticater commissioned Nauticat Yachts to build this fully integrated beauty:































I suppose a flip-down ladder could be attached to the bottom, for water egress.​


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

One more observation on ladders.... We have a rather large social group of boating friends, and often spend weekends with several boats rafted up together.

Any of the side mounted ladders are useless in that case. But a transom mounted ladder is always accessible for swimming & dinghy access.

On a safety point.. a friend and his wife were moored at a marina last winter, and he was on deck early in the morning, slipped on some frost and fell overboard. His wife, below, did not hear him fall, nor his initial calls for help. He was unable to climb the dock (the marina was unequipped with safety ladders) and was quickly getting cold. His wife finally heard him, lowered their ladder and recovered him. As a result they routinely lower their ladder when moored and aboard. Alternatively a method can be devised so that someone in the water already can lower the ladder from there.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

SD,

Expensive yes, but I'm not sure it's too complicated. I do like the sleeves that cover the hinged portions -- to protect fingers and toes from getting pinched.

TB,

That is really cool! I have a feeling that cost a bit more than even your ladder from West Marine!

Faster, 

Good point about the raft-up issue. And yes, a safety line for unexpected swimmers is a good idea. At anchor, we keep our ladder half-deployed with a dangling line that swimmers can use to extend it the remainder of the way. I believe someone sells an emergency rope ladder in a mountable bag explicitly for that purpose (including going overboard while underway).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, the swim ladder on my boat is reachable from the water... much like the one on Giu's boat.


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Way too complicated and way too expensive. Simpler is generally better, especially in a saltwater environment.


Expensive yes but not complicated at all. I had this ladder installed on my boat this summer and it is simple to use and out of the way when not in use.


----------



## trantor12020 (Mar 11, 2006)

zz4gta, I have samiliar ladder to the one you prefer on my Hunter 326. I've a sugar scoop transom so the ladder "stands-off" by the transom edge. If you mount same on your flat transom, do account for hand holds. That ladder will lay flat against your transom, where do you place your fingers ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In the latest issue of "Good Old Boat" there is a ladder mod a guy made from rope for his folding stern ladder to make it much easier to use. Rungs deep in the water.

Check it out


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have the west marine removable style like TB. Put it on the stern and made it semi permanent by placing screws and washers in the "keyhole" mounts.

Here is the test: anchored in Wakiki with big swell running and a 280lb half-drunk rather big guy aboard as a guest. He was able to use the ladder without help! Hooray, no need to rig the MOB tackle!!!

Dont think this would look good on a Merrit 25... but its tested.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

definitely use backing plates as SD suggested. you dont want to stress the hull. I installed one of the swing up spring loaded type on my transom and ended up using wood as a backing plate, works fine. i recommend the stainless but wood will will suffice.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're going to use wood as a backing plate, marine plywood, heavily coated with epoxy is the way to go. Also, use fender washers under the nuts where you through bolt, so the nuts don't dig into the plywood under the strain.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Giu, that's exactly what I'm talking about. Mounted very low, and even though it was designed to be used horizontal, that vertical installation seems like what I would like to do. 

As far as pinching fingers between the transom and ladder, I was going to mount it even lower than Giu's so most of the ladder would be submerged. That way you wouldn't have anything to squish your fingers on. 

Thanks for all the replies. Ya'll have been a big help.


----------



## shantijwk (Nov 11, 2006)

I had one made by whitewater marine last spring. It was an easy install on the transom of my O'Day 27. I thought they were a good group to work with. Very satisfied.


----------

